# Straw bales + my goofy goats = AARGGG!!!



## jessica117 (May 5, 2011)

I brought home some bales of straw from my place of work that were left over from the Cornbread Festival that I am planning on using for bedding and such.  My goofy goats however think that it tastes much better than their very nice, very $$$ bermuda (I had to pick up a couple bales to tide me over from the co-op, ouch!)  

The only place I have to store said straw is in the goat building in an empty stall.  I didn't think it would be a problem because I've never heard of anything EATING straw.  I guess other than sharing my pure frustration I wanted to find out if it will hurt them to nibble on it.  It is wheat straw from Lowes that was only used as seating around our tent.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

Ours love the wheat heads.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 5, 2011)

Ours eat through the fresh straw when I put it out, digging through it, to look for stray weeds, and seed heads, I can't imagine why it would hurt them.


----------



## lilhill (May 5, 2011)

Ours eat the straw bedding, also.  Guess it's just a bit different and they like variety.  Doesn't hurt them.


----------



## jessica117 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks!  I didn't think it would be a problem... but then again...  I wanted to make sure.  I've never noticed them digging through their bedding and they aren't digging through what I put out, they are going straight for the fresh bales.  I've never had this much excess but I couldn't turn down free straw.  I usually just buy a bale at a time and spread most of it the first day.

Thanks again


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (May 5, 2011)

I put straw bales in their stall as seating for me/platforms for them; and they gradually destroy the bales digging through for the seed heads - it's never hurt them, they seem to love digging, and the straw just ends up as bedding.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

Okay here is how it goes:

Chips = dried leaves 

French fries = straw

Candy = corn and/or scratch grains


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (May 5, 2011)

So true!


----------



## elevan (May 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Okay here is how it goes:
> 
> Chips = dried leaves
> 
> ...


Yep that's pretty accurate!


----------



## mabeane (May 9, 2011)

Yep...mine always think the straw is better than the hay!


----------



## jcooke1 (May 9, 2011)

As you can tell you are not alone; mine also like to snack on their bedding from time. Crazy goats, you never know what they will do.


----------

